
Googling Bend, Oregon's ZIP Code 97702 results in an internal server error - DamonHD
https://www.seroundtable.com/google-97702-25349.html
======
matt_wulfeck
I hope someday to have created an app where the mere existence of a
reproducible 500 lands you on the front page of hacker news. That’s an app
that’s demonstrably reliable and useful.

------
Gaelan
Less clickbaity title: Googling Bend, Oregon's ZIP Code 97702 results in an
internal server error.

~~~
DamonHD
Ah, the author of the piece may have agreed with you and has updated the title
of his piece, so I have done here also, to match...

------
LocalH
This vaguely reminds me of the old bug in 8-bit Microsoft BASICs when you
input 35072121 as a line number (the real bug is when the line number is six
digits or longer, and the first five digits are in the range 35072-35327, of
$8900-$89FF).

------
jeffcore
Looks like it has since been fixed.

Edit: ...or, at least, it works for me logged in and logged out. Weird.

~~~
DamonHD
Still failing for me:

Server Error We're sorry but it appears that there has been an internal server
error while processing your request. Our engineers have been notified and are
working to resolve the issue.

Please try again later.

~~~
sebtoast
It works for me but I'm using google.ca if that makes a difference.

Edit: It worked about ten times in a row but now I have the error: "Server
Error We're sorry but it appears that there has been an internal server error
while processing your request. Our engineers have been notified and are
working to resolve the issue.

Please try again later."

Edit2: I just realized that using the link in the article works but typing the
zipcode in the search box or clicking the magnifying glass next to it in the
result pages will not work.

